# iPad Mini >target mode



## flippy (6 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous. J'ai l'intention d'investir dans un iPad Mini mais quelques questions me turlupinent, sachant que je veux utiliser cet iPad *uniquement en autonome*, sans iTunes, iCloud ou synchronisation :
- Est-il possible d'utiliser un iPad Mini en _mode target_ (ou réseau classique Ethernet) sur un iMac ?
- Est-il possible d'avoir accès au DD de l'iPad pour transférer des fichiers (et surtout de pouvoir les _voir_) ?
- Sinon quelle serait la solution la plus simple ? Via clé USB ou autre ?...................
Il faut savoir également que mon iMac est en 10.6.6 (et je n'ai pas l'intention d'upgrader vu qu'il démarre à la vitesse de l'éclair  ).
J'ai entendu dire également qu'un iPad ne reconnait pas le _Flash_ des sites. Existe-t-il une App ou patch pour cette reconnaissance ?
Merci pour vos pistes...................


----------



## Gwen (6 Octobre 2013)

Moi, je place les documents que je veux utiliser sur l'iPad dans DropBox et du coup, tout est synchro quand j'en ai besoin. Mais bon, cela veut aussi dire que tu dois payer un abonnement si tes besoins sont plus importants que la capacité offerte gratuitement.


----------



## flippy (6 Octobre 2013)

Salut. Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, la synchro ne m'intéresse pas. Le seul truc que je veux avec cet iPad Mini c'est naviguer sur le net et visionner mes photos. Reste à savoir comment transférer occasionnellement comme d'un iMac à l'autre (de DD à DD)........................


----------



## cameleone (6 Octobre 2013)

Oui, c'est exactement ce que te propose gwen : le mieux pour transférer occasionnellement des fichiers (quel qu'ils soient) d'un ordinateur à ton iPad c'est sans doute Dropbox... Tu déposes tes fichiers dans le dossier Dropbox sur ton iMac, tu les récupères via l'appli Dropbox sur ton iPad, tu peux les ouvrir, même les éditer pour certains si tu as les outils nécessaires. Pour les photos c'est parfait ! C'est exactement le fonctionnement d'un disque dur externe, sauf que ce disque dur, il est en ligne. De plus, si tes besoins restent occasionnels, et peu gourmands en espace, il est fort probable que la version gratuite de Dropbox te suffira...


----------



## flippy (6 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir. OK, donc pas de transfert physique direct si je comprends bien. Dropbox effectivement, mais est-ce que ça peut être aussi un serveur perso chez Free ou autre FAI (avec téléchargement auto d'un dossier zipé) ? Pour en revenir au physique, est-ce qu'il existe un adaptateur qui me permettrait de brancher une clé USB ou une carte SD (l'iPad Mini, au contraire de son grand frère, ne possède pas de fente SD) ???


----------



## cameleone (6 Octobre 2013)

Alors : pour le dossier zippé, je ne suis pas certain qu'il sera lisible sur ton iPad... Sinon oui, ça devrait être aussi possible avec un serveur perso, si celui-ci est accessible par le web (en FTP je ne sais pas si tu pourras y accéder à partir de l'iPad, et puis ça compliquerait les choses...).

Il existe bien me semble-t-il un adaptateur permettant de brancher un lecteur de carte SD, mais je crois que cet accessoire ne te donnerait accès qu'aux photos contenues sur cette carte. Pour la clé USB, je ne suis pas sûr mais il me semble que c'est à peu près la même chose. Mais ça ferait deux accessoires, et qui ne sont pas donnés, alors que Dropbox reste gratuit si utilisation "modérée"... et le tout beaucoup plus souple, mais nécessitant il est vrai une connexion internet.

Petite rectification : l'iPad Retina (le "grand frère" de ton iPad Mini...) ne possède pas davantage de fente SD - de ce point de vue, les deux iPad sont logés exactement à la même enseigne.


----------



## flippy (6 Octobre 2013)

Mea culpa pour la fente SD du grand  . Dès que j'ai la bête, je ferai un essai avec un FTP (mais bon, apparemment pas garanti), autrement je reste avec la Dropbox  . Je suppose que ça doit aussi fonctionner avec WeTransfer. Merci pour les pistes...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h09 ----------

Pour ce qui est de la reconnaissance de Flash sur un iPad (beaucoup de sites ne sont pas encore en HTML5  ), quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ?...............


----------



## Gwen (6 Octobre 2013)

We Transfert ne fonctionne pas sur iPad, car ce site (de M...de) est encore en Flash 

Le mieux pour gérer tous les accès vers des serveurs privés et la synchro de fichier, c'est d'avoir le logiciel Goodreader. Il est a mon avis indispensable dès que l'on veut gérer ses fichiers entre différents appareils et notamment décompresser du ZIP, annoter des PDF, accéder à des serveurs distants, dont Dropbox, etc.


----------



## flippy (7 Octobre 2013)

OK merci pour la précision. Donc Dropbox et Goodreader  . D'autre part cela veut-il dire qu'un iPad est *irrémédiablement* hermétique à _Flash_ ??!! Quelle serait la soluce, s'il y en a une ?


----------



## doupold (8 Octobre 2013)

gwen a dit:


> Moi, je place les documents que je veux utiliser sur l'iPad dans DropBox et du coup, tout est synchro quand j'en ai besoin. Mais bon, cela veut aussi dire que tu dois payer un abonnement si tes besoins sont plus importants que la capacité offerte gratuitement.



Ou inviter des amis à s'y inscrire, et profiter des promotions qu'offre dropbox. Je n'ai pas encore dépensé un copek pour cette solution, et j'en suis à 25 Go d'espace de stockage...

---------- Post added at 22h18 ---------- Previous post was at 22h15 ----------




flippy a dit:


> OK merci pour la précision. Donc Dropbox et Goodreader  . D'autre part cela veut-il dire qu'un iPad est *irrémédiablement* hermétique à _Flash_ ??!! Quelle serait la soluce, s'il y en a une ?



Pas de soluce possible. iPad = PAS De flash. Point.


----------



## arbaot (8 Octobre 2013)

quelque fois les sites en falsh passent avec Puffin...


----------



## flippy (8 Octobre 2013)

Pour Flash, comme beaucoup d'entre nous, je disais ça car certains de mes sites préférés sont en Flash ou partie de Flash. Alors ne plus pouvoir les consulter sur un iPad  . La prochaine fois que je me fais un site en Flash... va falloir se mettre à l'HTML5  . Mais le coup d'essayer _Puffin_, ce sera peut-être l'oiseau qui sauvera la mise ?!................. à moins de passer sous Android (Arrrggghhhhh)...


----------



## Gwen (10 Octobre 2013)

Je n'ai plus un seul site en flash qui m'intéresse. Et lorsque les concepteurs de site en flash comprendront que plus personne ne les visite, ils passeront au HTML 5.

À moins de Madames Filippetti leur sortent une taxe pour les sauver.


----------



## flippy (10 Octobre 2013)

Pourtant pas mal de bannières commerciales sont encore en Flash :mouais:


----------



## Larme (10 Octobre 2013)

flippy a dit:


> Pourtant pas mal de bannières commerciales sont encore en Flash :mouais:


Il me semble que ces add-ons commerciaux détectent maintenant si elles doivent être en Flash ou non...


----------



## flippy (22 Octobre 2013)

Avant de me lancer dans l'achat d'un iPad mini, et par comparaison suite à mes questions concernant la capacité d'iOS de lire du Flash, j'aimerais simplement savoir (pour en avoir le cur net) si un utilisateur d'Android (il doit bien y en avoir sur ce forum, sur Samsung ou autre) peut me dire si Flash est reconnu _nativement_ sur cet OS ?!


----------

